# Does Whiskey have any relatives? He has Hobo and Ike in his lines



## kiranddoug (Jun 16, 2009)

Whiskey has half siblings. Winston is one of them. His daddy is Am./Can. Ch. Goldwind Crystal Falls Icon SDHF.
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=140756
And Whiskey's momma is Cascades Tag-along Casidy.
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=156120


----------

